# BNSF / Boeing train in Montana



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Chasing a BNSF / Boeing train in Montana. He had five of the 737 fuselages loaded on the special flatcars. Looks like one diesel was all that was needed through this stretch of Montana.

Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Airplanes have to be light for obvious reasons, so the biggest challenge is the length.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

3 fuselages with a half dozen skybox cars and a single loco is a common train on the MRL/southern Montana line. You also see them mixed in to longer trains......frequently with autoracks. I guess the autoracks are headed to the port in Seattle and the Boeing plant is just down the road. Last year they put a few of those in the river west of Missoula.


----------

